# Cat TV...



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

This is my youngest cat Shay.. (the one who swallowed a needle!)
she likes to stare at the fishy.. and is always trying to figure out a way to get to all the yummy water in the tank! she loves water.


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwww!!!!! Your kitty is so pretty!!!


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice cat! Mmmm..... fish water! :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If I were a Betta I would be terrified and interested.


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Aww, your betta and cat are adorable!!


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

Gunnar (betta) seems very intrigued by the cat.. doesnt seem afraid or anything.. =P


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wonder how my Betta would react to my dog?


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Neither my dogs nor my cat have any interest in my fish. lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Both my tanks are out of my dogs reach.


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

So are mine, but they were never interested anyway, even when I pointed the fish out to them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The Betta would probably be very curous.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I dont think my dog realises that there is a living creature in the betta tank XP


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think Kadie would find the moving thing interested. Carter might even scare kadie.


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> I dont think my dog realises that there is a living creature in the betta tank XP


Exactly! lol My dogs and my cats are like "whatever" around my tanks. They probably think it just holds water.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My dog is terrified of things that move quickly all of the sudden. Carter would probably stare at her then move and Kadie would be like AHHHHHH!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol choc! My mom is scared of dogs and doesn't really like cats, but I don't mind either one. I would love a dog but I think it would detract from my fish passion. 

I love that picture! I really think someone should do a finless friends contest category


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My Betta is a little smarter than my dog. I still love my dog though.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> Lol choc! My mom is scared of dogs and doesn't really like cats, but I don't mind either one. I would love a dog but I think it would detract from my fish passion.
> 
> I love that picture! I really think someone should do a finless friends contest category


This would be one of my entries. =_)


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Your cat is so gorgeous! I work at a veterinary hospital, and that is truly one of the most gorgeous cats I've ever seen. :-D


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you! shes a real naughty thing though! lol but love her to death


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

This is my older cat smoky.. I have a thing for the blue eyes! lol


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh kitties. lol Is she mixed with Siamese?

Edit: Smoky is gorgeous too! Are they both part Siamese? :-D I love those eyes!


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yep.. I believe both are lynx points which I think is when its a mix. =)
at the vet they categorized Shay's coloring as Lilac Point and Smoky's as Lavender Point.


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Lavender and Lilac point are the same thing. I think Shay looks like a lilac point, but Smoky is more of a blue point.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

awesome! Thanks =)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Too bads my moms deadly allergic too cats.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

As far as I know, my dog doesn't know she lives with 10 other animals.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Our dog proably thinks shes in charge.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

My dog is only about 7'inches talk at the head


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Kadie weighs like 75 pounds.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

my dog sissy. Weighs only a whopping 4 pounds


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Aww.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks. She is a YAPPER


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What breed is she?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

She is a toy poodle. She was the runt of her litter.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Kadie is the runt too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Poodles have a tendency to be yappers.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

She is more yappy now than when she was a baby


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The poodle I know is very weel behaved and does not bark. The blind one I know Barks at strangers.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

My Pomeranian is such a yapper >.< seems to be common with small dogs.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Our Dog loves to bark at stuff.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

My dads girlfriends chihuahua doesn't Bark at all


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it a boy or a girl?


----------

